# las bonitas/hermosas muchachas rusas



## ienakiko

Ciao!


è corretto dire: le belle ragazze russe ?? oppure le ragazze belle russe??


quiero decir, las bonitas/hermosas muchachas rusas

grazie!


----------



## honeyheart

"Le belle ragazze russe" es correcto.


----------



## silvialxk

ienakiko said:


> Ciao!
> 
> 
> è corretto dire: le belle ragazze russe ?? oppure le ragazze belle russe??
> 
> 
> quiero decir, las bonitas/hermosas muchachas rusas
> 
> grazie!


 
sSe dice "le belle ragazze russe", porque el adjetivo tiene que concordar con el sustantivo "ragazze", y tienes que ponerlo delante de él.

Si dices "le ragazze belle russe", el adjetivo "belle" toma una connotación un poco rara porque de esta manera se conecta con el adjetivo "russe", y sería como decir "las muchachas muy rusas"


----------



## ienakiko

Muchas gracias!


----------



## elitaliano

silvialxk said:


> ...
> 
> Si dices "le ragazze belle russe", el adjetivo "belle" toma una connotación un poco rara porque de esta manera se conecta con el adjetivo "russe", y sería como decir "las muchachas muy rusas"


 
Variazione sul tema: "le ragazze belle russe" potrebbe significare anche "quelle, fra le ragazze belle, che sono russe".


----------



## Geviert

elitaliano said:


> Variazione sul tema: "le ragazze belle russe" potrebbe significare anche "quelle, fra le ragazze belle, che sono russe".



Infatti, scritto così ci si può davvero sbizzarrire:

le ragazze..., belle..., russe...

le ragazze, belle le russe.

Le ragazze belorusse.


----------



## ninux

Ciao, forse questo post e questo ti possono essere d'aiuto.
 Comunque mi sembra possa andare bene anche: le ragazze russe, belle


----------



## ienakiko

grazie mille!


----------



## Massimo_m

La traduzione in italiano, in questo caso, è identica allo spagnolo. 
Se la qualificazione viene prima del sostantivo in spagnolo (las hermosas chicas) allora va prima anche in italiano (le belle ragazze); se invece viene dopo (las chicas hermosas) allora anche in italiano si mette prima il sostantivo e poi la qualificazione (le ragazze belle). 
Come regola generale (con parecchie eccezioni e casi particolari) nel primo caso l'aggettivo ha funzione "attributiva" e indica una qualità del sostantivo; nel secondo ha funzione "restrittiva" (ai tempi miei si diceva anche "distributiva"), cioè riduce il campo dei sostantivi a cui ci si riferisce. 
Per esempio: 
- Hai comprato un bel pennello (l'enfasi è sulla bellezza di un determinato pennello); oppure: 
- "per dipingere un muro grande ci vuole un pennello grande" (l'enfasi va sul fatto che non è sufficiente un pennello qualunque, ma vanno bene solo pennelli che hanno determinate caratteristiche).

Spero d'essere stato chiaro e d'averti aiutato


----------



## ienakiko

Muchas gracias, tienes razón =)


----------



## Geviert

Questa frase- "per dipingere un muro grande ci vuole un pennello grande" non appartiene a una pubblicità storica in italia? nella l'mmagine esce un uomo in bici con un pennello gigante.


----------



## Massimo_m

Geviert said:


> Questa frase- "per dipingere un muro grande ci vuole un pennello grande" non appartiene a una pubblicità storica in italia? nella l'mmagine esce un uomo in bici con un pennello gigante.



Sì, è vero, l'esempio l'ho preso da lì  .


----------



## ninux

Geviert said:


> Questa frase- "per dipingere un muro grande ci vuole un pennello grande" non appartiene a una pubblicità storica in italia? nella l'mmagine esce un uomo in bici con un pennello gigante.


uhmm...
Veramente l'avevo detto io in questo post.


----------



## Massimo_m

ninux said:


> uhmm...
> Veramente l'avevo detto io in questo post.



Be', infatti anche tu l'avevi preso da quella pubblicità


----------

